# recycling drywall scrap



## ns005 (Dec 23, 2010)

i was wondering if anyone on here recycles their scrap drywall. I'm pretty sure all drywall is recycled in CA. It seems dumb to me that everyone around here dumps it in the landfill. I've read a lot of articles on how it can be good for the soil and help crops and trees grow when it is turned into compost. Plus it costs $38 a ton to dump into the landfill. thoughts? comments?


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

No recycling here that I know of, but its $95 a ton for me to dump.

scott


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Wish we could get a way with a $38 fee here. REcycling is between $150 to $225 a ton and must be all board, no other material.  The other option is to drive a few hours north and take it to a landfill for $60 a ton unsorted. :whistling2:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I just pitch it in the dumpster. I really hope green doesn't take over our industry it is way overrated.:


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

I would like to see a recycling option here. As it is now, it's $54 a ton at the landfill.


----------



## sawbrk1 (Oct 28, 2011)

105.00 a ton up here in Washington for the transfer station, and about 85.00 to recycle.
I'd have to drive about 75 miles round trip to the recycle place, and the transfer station is only about 2 miles from the house.
If I had a truck that would hold 6 or 7 hundred sheets worth of scrap, it might be worth it to recycle.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

wnybassman, that looks like our dump ! Oh wow, they all look the same


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

G/Cs here dig a hole ..and bury It onsite .


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

moore said:


> G/Cs here dig a hole ..and bury It onsite .


That used to be done here but is now a no no. Sure made the grass grow well in those areas though. :w00t:


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

moore said:


> G/Cs here dig a hole ..and bury It onsite .


I have a raised area of my driveway that was built up nearly 4 feet, and it is largely made up of drywall scraps. It's rock, right? I kept a large pile of gravel next to it while the building up process was going on (several weeks) to cover up the evidence each time more "material" was added. :whistling2:

It's been nearly 15 years and it never settled a bit.


----------



## AntonioPR (Jan 15, 2021)

This is a very important topic. I still see people throwing construction waste into shared bins and I can't believe that in 2021 there were such soulless people left. I used this company for garbage disposal and never regretted it!


----------



## nbriley (Oct 28, 2018)

Many Years ago in Ga I remember a drywall supply trying to sell a machine similar to a wood chipper only for drywall and you would feed scrap drywall into it and instant limestone. never saw one in action but this was in the 70's


----------

